# golfers dream



## clover (Oct 30, 2009)

If you guys are interested in Americas different golf courses then you have to check out the book "a golfer's dream by larry berle. It's a true story about an average guy who decides that he is going to play the top 100 golf courses in America. It's a fun read and extremely inspiring.
Which golf cours is your dreaming one?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd love to play Augusta how about you?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd like to play Bayonet and Whitehorse at the former military base Fort Ord Calif.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Like many, I'd like to play Augusta, but know I never will. The more realistic choice would be The Standard Club in Louisville, Kentucky. I grew up there and haven't played it since I was 16 years old... 44 years ago.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Like many, I'd like to play Augusta, but know I never will. The more realistic choice would be The Standard Club in Louisville, Kentucky. I grew up there and haven't played it since I was 16 years old... 44 years ago.


Dennis, didn't Greensboro North Carolina hold a major tournament?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Dennis, didn't Greensboro North Carolina hold a major tournament?


There used to be the Greater Greensboro Open a number of years ago, but I'm not aware of the U.S. Open or PGA ever having been in Greensboro. The Open has been to Pinehurst a number of times and the PGA was once played in Clemmons, NC at Tanglewood. 

I think the LPGA used to have a tourney in Greensboro too, but I don't think it was once of their majors either.


----------



## Golfered (Nov 9, 2009)

Come home. I play it all the time (Standard)


----------



## clover (Oct 30, 2009)

I personally would have to go Australia Nullarbor Links stadium---the longest golf course^_^


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that would make for and interesting round Clover you differently want a cart or kangaroo for that one. You'd need to be hitting your drives that day as well.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I just checked that course out. How do the cart girls get a round and instead of a par 36. I guess you have to tell the significant other that you're playing golf and see ya in fourty hours.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Bob I don't think you'll find cart girls there. We don't have cart girls on most of our courses  but of some course they have little huts set-up in central points where a few holes might meet. I think that it could be a boys road trip to go play this course and I dont think I'd like to walk this one....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When I lived in Jamaica, I regularly played a course called Constant Spring. Though it was inland, it was a links, 9 holes out and 9 holes back. By a spot where the 8th tee and 11th green were close to each other, there was a little drink hut in the trees with some benches there to sit on. During the hot, humid days of summer, many a foursome got to the hut where "Shorty" would fix them a cold shandy, (ginger ale & Red Stripe), and their round might just end there. Knowing the next hole teed off from a cliff side and there was an impossibly narrow strip of fairway between knee high grass on steep hillsides to the left and a creek bed to the right caused many people pause.

Cold drinks, cool shade, sitting down... best excuse not to finish a bad round. I've seen million dollar business deals done there. Amazing little 10'x10' place.

Fond memories...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Dennis: do you consider that the toughest course there or just the most picturesque


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

gee I ca see why you would stop there with the next hole being what nightmares are made of.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Constant Spring is by far not the toughest course in Jamaica. There's plenty of trouble to get into if you stray from the fairway because there are very few places where holes run parallel. Almost every hole is cut through forest or in between housing. I think it was my favorite because it was close to where I could stay with my brother-in-law for the weekend if I didn't feel like driving an hour and a half back to Morant Bay where I lived. It was close to shopping too. The main reason I liked it was because it was where most of my friends hung out.

As far as picturesque, there's Caymanas in Spanish Town, Half Moon and Iron Shore in Montego Bay, both of which overlook the ocean on the north coast. Tryall is west of Montego Bay and rolls over some of the most lush property. It's sort of the Augusta of Jamaica with all sorts of colorful flowering plants growing around the place. Now, there are about 3 other courses around Montego Bay, in the 30 years since I lived there.


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

My dream course would be the Royal Melbourne golfcourse in Australia. I believe they are ranked amongst the best in the world. I was hoping to play golf there some day. But still, nothing can beat Pala Mesa Resort Golf Course, one of my favorite San Diego golf course.


----------

